# Damnos & Veil of Darkness



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

New Black Library releases to go along with the new Space Marines.












> *Damnos*
> ABOUT THE BOOK
> This premium, 416 page hardback contains the classic novel Fall of Damnos, the brand new novella 'Spear of Macragge' and eight colour pages of illustrations, maps and force organisation charts.














> *Spear of Macragge*
> 
> With Captain Sicarius laid low and defeat looming, the Ultramarines rally behind Chief Librarian Tigurius to try and save the world of Damnos from the necrons. As the legendary tank commander Antaro Chronus engages the necrons in a massed armour battle on the plains of the deadly world, Tigurius and his followers make a desperate attempt to win the war once and for all.














> *Veil of Darkness*
> 
> ABOUT THIS PRODUCT
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Seems its becomming a trend for Black Library to to complete earlier SMB releases with the 'rest' of the story.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> Seems its becomming a trend for Black Library to to complete earlier SMB releases with the 'rest' of the story.


Agreed. I'd like to cram a pink horror up Black Library's arse for such dummary!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Is this a f**king joke?! I didn't have a problem with the Collector's Heresy Editions because they were an entirely optional upgrade, you weren't missing anything important if you didnt get them. So it was a case of what do you like more, paperbacks or hardbacks?? And you got the hardbacks early and with extra art and author afterword and full cover art.

But this is an insult. Unless we shill out £20 for a novella and a novel that most have already read we'll never get it in paperback. Just release the damn novella as a novella, people would want that too. And if we just want the novella only an ebook is available?? What about people like me who hate ebooks, who want to hold a real book in their hands and not stare at a screen and a scroll of data??

Screw that. Another novella I won't be reading, though I will get the audio. Black Library needs to get it together.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

LoTN, have you tried a kindle reader? Its quite different from reading on a screen. Not stressing the eyes at all.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> LoTN, have you tried a kindle reader? Its quite different from reading on a screen. Not stressing the eyes at all.


No and i'm not interested in them. A kindle can't replace holding an actual book in your hands.

It bothers me that they are willing to release brand new stuff like Chains of Golgotha and Masque of Vyle as novellas but additions to already-released novels like Blood and Fire and Spear of Macragge are only available as ebooks or hardbacks with novels i've already got for £20. I could get 4-5 brand new full-length books for that.


LotN


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> No and i'm not interested in them. A kindle can't replace holding an actual book in your hands.
> 
> It bothers me that they are willing to release brand new stuff like Chains of Golgotha and Masque of Vyle as novellas but additions to already-released novels like Blood and Fire and Spear of Macragge are only available as ebooks or hardbacks with novels i've already got for £20. I could get 4-5 brand new full-length books for that.
> 
> ...


You must be mistaking Black Library for a company that actually gives two shits about their customer base. Its all about the money, who cares about loyalty and fans when there is money to be made? Clearly selling the same book everyone already owns, yet with 40 more pages for triple the cost is the cool thing to do now...

Never thought the business practices of a *book* company could kill one of my favorite hobbies for me... I am beyond sick of collecting 10, 15, 20 books of a particular series/style, only to have Black Library give me a big middle finger and re-release everything with a shiny new cover and double/triple the cost... I am a college student... My bank account can barely afford to support myself lol, let alone my ever increasingly expensive hobby of book reading... All these damn LE novellas are already killing me enough as is... Can't imagine if I actually collected models and played the game... I would never be able to eat again lol.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/spear-of-macragge-ebook.html
Spear of Maccragge is out, just recieved the notice for it and DLed it. Curious to read the sequel to Damnos, which i enjoyed quite a lot.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Spear of Maccragge, a short but intense read chronicling the aftermath of the Damnos affair.

The last glorious charge of the Ultramarines and the hint of a continuing future plot with the Necrons being the main highlights of the book. 




The ultramarines having recieved armored reinforcements and is sallying out to destroy the necrons, but committing the grave mistake of underestimating them. Getting piecemeal destroyed until they are forced to retreat. Falling back to the city and desperately holding on as they eventually concede defeat and attempting to escape, no longer thinking the war could be won. Cato Sicarius remains incapacitated for the whole of the book

And for the necron side, the dynasty inhabiting Damnos is revealed to be the Sautekh dynasty. At this point in time not yet awakened to their full power, but its implied they still have an overlord of terrible power sleeping yet. Whom I believe is Imotekh the Stormlord. Though I wish the book had given more airtime to the necrons and their schemes, specially once getting teased with that they have a C'than shard.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Tho a nice thought Lucian. There is a problem with that. 


Spoiler
Imotek awoke over 200 years earlier in 781 on the crown world of Mandragora. Damnos is actually a fringe world in the dynasty that has yet to reconnect with the rest of the growing Sautekh Empire

Tho I do wish for more. Damnos has been nothing short of a fantastic read with great characters and insists into how both the Necrons and ultramarines function and Im gonna pick up veil of darkness soon and I do hope some of the loose ends get closed like who is this Sleeping Lord, Whats the Ctan Shard about and what happens to guard characters like Faulka Koelpek after.


----------

